# John Deere 4020-no fuel out of fuel pump



## johnschwarz (9 mo ago)

I have a 1968 JD 4020 Power Shift. Sent to the dealer while back and because the previous owner had used bad fuel, pump needed rebuilt, which they did. Got tractor back and ran it a few hours and then it just died. When I turn it over, I have fuel coming to the pump. If I take out the one screw on the side of pump (I think this may be a bleed screw) and I turn over I have fuel coming out there. When I take that outlet line off that goes to the injectors and turn over, I have no fuel. I would think this means that the rebuilt pump went bad. The dealer is stacked up from now to eternity so good luck getting it fixed anytime soon, so my question is whether there is any additional inspection I can do as to the pump? Any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Is throttle control lever pulled 1/2 way down? Remove timing window on side of pump held in place by 2 screws. Rotate engine crankshaft & determine if ring inside pump with timing mark moves when crankshaft/camshaft rotates.


----------



## johnschwarz (9 mo ago)

Yes, throttle level is half way down. If the ring inside pump moves when crankshaft rotates, does that mean it is working?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Timing ring moving when camshaft turns indicates pump shaft isn't broken & head/rotor aren't seized.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It might be that your kill rod has slipped out of adjustment. Check that the kill lever on the injection pump moves out of the kill position when the rod is pushed in for starting.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

BigT
JD 4020 throttle control & fuel shutoff are one in the same. I agree it would be best to check linkage to be sure pump shaft is moving with throttle linkage.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Loosen up the fuel INLET lines a couple of turns and crank the engine.. cuz if u don’t have fuel IN, yer not gonna get fuel OUT..
If that is ok, remove all the fittings off the top cover.. ALL THE FITTINGS..
NOW try to start it..
If it starts, u may have sucked some debris and it clogged the return connector.. The connector is the piece that has the checkball in it.. just blow it out with compressed air..
OR the return line itself is clogged..
Blow it out w air, back to the tank..
Good luck.


----------

